# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ID "1006"

## panosigr

Επειδη στο NodeDB δεν υπαρχει ID 1006 
το SSΙD:''AWMN-1897-1006'' που πιανω στον Χολαργο με ποιον ειναι ?
 ::

----------


## Ygk

την απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου την έχεις εδώ και αρκετό καιρό  ::  
αλλα για να μην μου στενοχωριέσαι βλέπεις το Link Limah-ygk.

Hint : http://www.nagios.awmn σαν εναλλακτική στην εξεύρεση του ID 1006

next step  ::

----------

